# Noob Here from Upstate NY



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello all, cool forum you got here, im from rochester ny,, we also get our share of snow, mild thus far.. (knock on wood) i am also a noob to plowing.. lol , me & the wife purchase a plaza to where her grooming shop we purchased is in one of the 3 units of our building.. there around 35 spots of plowing to do there.. i've hired 2 idiots since owning it... 2 yrs ago i had a guy who never showed up,  then last year i had a hack, who btw only lived 1 street over did 1 better.. took out half our fence & an ac unit... so i figured it to be much cheaper to throw one on my truck.. it's actually still being done as we speak since thursday, picking it up on monday i'm assuming.. i have a 2012 1/2 ton silverado rocky ridge pick-up along with 37' tires and stock 6' suspension.. really thought long & hard not to use my baby but i just rolled with it... im worried though.. ive never plowed in my life.. i'll be doing allot of practice in my plaza during shut down days with tons of anxiety... i bought the MVP 3 V-Plow .. i already got people breaking my balls saying i should have purchased the straight.. uggh... im also hearing the rocky ridge aren't made at all to jell.. im hoping it works out... so i just bought that and a portable battery D Magnet flasher.. i'll definitely love to here your thoughts & tips thrown my way.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Truck "might" be a little tall for the plow to sit flat.



Welcome to PS, buckle up, sit down, hold on.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome! Nice truck, I would a got another truck for the plowing. And what ya gonna do bout salting?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

PlowWowD;2069433 said:


> Hello all, cool forum you got here, im from rochester ny,, we also get our share of snow, mild thus far.. (knock on wood) i am also a noob to plowing.. lol , me & the wife purchase a plaza to where her grooming shop we purchased is in one of the 3 units of our building.. there around 35 spots of plowing to do there.. i've hired 2 idiots since owning it... 2 yrs ago i had a guy who never showed up,  then last year i had a hack, who btw only lived 1 street over did 1 better.. took out half our fence & an ac unit... so i figured it to be much cheaper to throw one on my truck.. it's actually still being done as we speak since thursday, picking it up on monday i'm assuming.. i have a 2012 1/2 ton silverado rocky ridge pick-up along with 37' tires and stock 6' suspension.. really thought long & hard not to use my baby but i just rolled with it... im worried though.. ive never plowed in my life.. i'll be doing allot of practice in my plaza during shut down days with tons of anxiety... i bought the MVP 3 V-Plow .. i already got people breaking my balls saying i should have purchased the straight.. uggh... im also hearing the rocky ridge aren't made at all to jell.. im hoping it works out... so i just bought that and a portable battery D Magnet flasher.. i'll definitely love to here your thoughts & tips thrown my way.


Lol I will agree with the idiots, The MPV 3 is really over kill especially for a beginner. They operate different than a conventional strait blade and you only have 35 car lot to plow. Learn where to put your snow. Meaning don't plow snow where there's a chance of moving it. Never plow with a straight blade make sure you are wind rowing or in the scoop position.

Don't leave big piles by roadway, You will be blocking the view of the business and obstruct visibility when pulling out. I push my entrances in to the lot to avoid this. Lots of people plow with 1/2 ton silverado but do agree with old dog. I'm not breaking your balls, Thats what you got you have to use it. LoL Take your time takes a little time to go 30mph in reverse. Good luck. Oh I forgot you will have to learn to stack. Watch some videos.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

The v plow is exactly what you want. Plowing a parking lot, you may even want to add wings at some point. You'll be fine - as with all things in life, you'll get the hang if it after a few times. It's kind of like mieing a lawn in that you'll figure out the best plowing pattern for the lot and stick with it. Just always think ahead where you pile the sniw so it doesn't build up too much in one spot that you hsve to clear out later on if you run out if room.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave;2069447 said:


> Welcome! Nice truck, I would a got another truck for the plowing. And what ya gonna do bout salting?


Good ?, How about a small tailgate? I did not think of it. Most of the guys plowing them small lots don't even have slip & fall. The PO's don't care either. They rely on the traffic coming in. The roads are heavy with rock salt.

This is not right by no means that's just how it is around here. They throw a little around entrances that's it.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

FredG;2069452 said:


> Lol I will agree with the idiots, The MPV 3 is really over kill especially for a beginner. They operate different than a conventional strait blade and you only have 35 car lot to plow. Learn where to put your snow. Meaning don't plow snow where there's a chance of moving it. Never plow with a straight blade make sure you are wind rowing or in the scoop position.
> 
> Don't leave big piles by roadway, You will be blocking the view of the business and obstruct visibility when pulling out. I push my entrances in to the lot to avoid this. Lots of people plow with 1/2 ton silverado but do agree with old dog. I'm not breaking your balls, Thats what you got you have to use it. LoL Take your time takes a little time to go 30mph in reverse. Good luck. Oh I forgot you will have to learn to stack. Watch some videos.


good advice here...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

seville009;2069453 said:


> The v plow is exactly what you want. Plowing a parking lot, you may even want to add wings at some point. You'll be fine - as with all things in life, you'll get the hang if it after a few times. It's kind of like mieing a lawn in that you'll figure out the best plowing pattern for the lot and stick with it. Just always think ahead where you pile the sniw so it doesn't build up too much in one spot that you hsve to clear out later on if you run out if room.


Wings? really on 35 parking spots. Not to mention the expensive v blade. This equipment is meant for a sole small lot. OP maybe invest in a 244 with a 12' pusher. NOT, No offense I think he has enough invested for a sole purpose. Not to mention the high dollar truck not engineered nor intended for snow services.:salute:


----------



## Joneill (Apr 12, 2014)

Good luck with it, I'm sure you'll figure it all out and be fine.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ggb6259;2069468 said:


> good advice here...


I'm a old man and retired from the operators union. I learned more on this site than I ever thought I would. Been Plowing snow since the mid 70's, After all I still learn a lot all the time on this site business and equipment end for sure.Thumbs Up


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

FredG;2069473 said:


> Wings? really on 35 parking spots. Not to mention the expensive v blade. This equipment is meant for a sole small lot. OP maybe invest in a 244 with a 12' pusher. NOT, No offense I think he has enough invested for a sole purpose. Not to mention the high dollar truck not engineered nor intended for snow services.:salute:


He's already spent the major money; wings are minor. Keep in mind that he's plowing his own lot, so he presumably wants to get it cleared quickly, especially if he has to do it multiple times during storms.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

seville009;2069495 said:


> He's already spent the major money; wings are minor. Keep in mind that he's plowing his own lot, so he presumably wants to get it cleared quickly, especially if he has to do it multiple times during storms.


No comment


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I said to myself.... Oh no, don't post here....well

1st a Vee isn't rated for a 1/2 ton, lets not mention 6in lift and 37's plus adding 700.00 (minor cost...lol.) worth of wings on a small lot.

I hope it's a 7-6 MVP3. I'm also wondering how the plow is going to be put on cause I highly doubt its a dealer, least a Western dealer. 

Told ya to hang on and hold tight.

Careful backing up.

Where is Sno when you need him?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2069504 said:


> I said to myself.... Oh no, don't post here....well
> 
> 1st a Vee isn't rated for a 1/2 ton, lets not mention 6in lift and 37's plus adding 700.00 (minor cost...lol.) worth of wings on a small lot.
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Can you post some pics of the plow and truck? One great pic would be putting the plow in scoop on the ground and taking a pic from the side of the a frame, down at the level of the cutting edge.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2069504 said:


> I said to myself.... Oh no, don't post here....well
> 
> 1st a Vee isn't rated for a 1/2 ton, lets not mention 6in lift and 37's plus adding 700.00 (minor cost...lol.) worth of wings on a small lot.
> 
> ...


LoL why hold back? The OP is a beginner. Tell him like it is, He's got to be reasonable he's admitting to getting his balls broke. I don't think he's looking for nothing sugar coated.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Post up your mistakes...frustrations...broken stuff.. lessons etc and a picture of your truck and plow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I guess the op needs to learn how to hire a repeatable and removal service.

1olddogtwo 
it's just some f150 with a bunch of cosmetic up grades. let'em learn the hard way.

they all think its so easy to do.
they all think that they are not taking on liability.
they never think they will need to available all the time to service the lot.
they never think about salt.
they never think about the sidewalks.
they never think about when their equipment breaks down,
they never think they will need a back up plan for when it does break down.
they all think a contractor is waiting in the wings to plow the lot when his equipment does break down.

they never think...

let'em fail, let'em destroy a plow. let'em get stuck in their own lot as people are trying to get to the business and ae getting stuck in the lot.

it's just snow removal what could happen?

op, good luck,& get a 10ft DXT and a 2yard salter.


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

Randall Ave;2069447 said:


> Welcome! Nice truck, I would a got another truck for the plowing. And what ya gonna do bout salting?


i actually got a buddy working on that for me (used one) not a fan of used but he said it's in mint condition.. i want to make 100% sure it will be necessary too being im only doing my plaza / home snow removal with it.


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

MXZ1983;2069512 said:


> Can you post some pics of the plow and truck? One great pic would be putting the plow in scoop on the ground and taking a pic from the side of the a frame, down at the level of the cutting edge.


Will get a pic for ya's once its done... guys im winging this thing and take pride in whatever i do.. i won't cut any corners, if something is a plus as i go along i'll purchase/do.. i bought and had it installed at a very respectable dealer.. --> http://www.thruwayspring.com/ thru-way spring.. the guy doing it said he could modify a pinto to do the job set-up..lol


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

it is the 7-6 MVP3


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

PlowWowD;2069580 said:


> it is the 7-6 MVP3


You might need those ext wing to touch pavement.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

Should have taken it to Unicell in Henrietta. Thru-way is not an authorized western dealer, and really expensive. Good luck. What plaza do you own?


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

Never even heard of Unicell.. Thru-way is very popular in my area.. (Cody) is the well known over there to go through.. i've priced my same setups through a few places and all pretty much within the same cost range.. - between $5800 - $6300 installed...

My plaza name prior to me purchasing was under previous owner / landlord name.. (Roger Farley) located at 2775,2777 & 2779 Dewey Avenue.. 1 block south of dewey/stone.kodak park area... i renamed the plaza under an LLC... (Dewey Center LLC) built in "78" off the top of head.. wasn't even on our radar to buy the plaza.. main interest was purchasing the wife's shop, been there 31 yrs & very respected grooming shop -"The Shaggy Dog".. my 2nd unit (2777 Dewey) had Farley carpets in there for yrs which folded few months prior of purchase" (omg the updating, & **** i had to throw out was mind boggling) should have never included in writing to be involved on my mortage.. i banked on the bank taking all that **** towards ex-owner of farley carpets bankruptcy... don't even get me started dealing with the town being upfront on everything to get up to code.. there horrid to deal with... 3rd unit was empty and leased out after purchasing... heres some older pics of my plaza.. i re-paved the parking lot - 1st thing i did..


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

I know right where that is, I live on maiden lane by Dewey. And as for thru-way and Cody. I have dealt with him plenty of times l, and have always been rubbed the wrong way with him and the company. Plus they're not an authorized western dealer. Unicell is on Brighton-Henrietta tow line road. They're awesome over there and the prices are the best I've seen. And they're authorized western.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

PlowWowD;2069836 said:


> Never even heard of Unicell.. Thru-way is very popular in my area.. (Cody) is the well known over there to go through.. i've priced my same setups through a few places and all pretty much within the same cost range.. - between $5800 - $6300 installed...
> 
> My plaza name prior to me purchasing was under previous owner / landlord name.. (Roger Farley) located at 2775,2777 & 2779 Dewey Avenue.. 1 block south of dewey/stone.kodak park area... i renamed the plaza under an LLC... (Dewey Center LLC) built in "78" off the top of head.. wasn't even on our radar to buy the plaza.. main interest was purchasing the wife's shop, been there 31 yrs & very respected grooming shop -"The Shaggy Dog".. my 2nd unit (2777 Dewey) had Farley carpets in there for yrs which folded few months prior of purchase" (omg the updating, & **** i had to throw out was mind boggling) should have never included in writing to be involved on my mortage.. i banked on the bank taking all that **** towards ex-owner of farley carpets bankruptcy... don't even get me started dealing with the town being upfront on everything to get up to code.. there horrid to deal with... 3rd unit was empty and leased out after purchasing... heres some older pics of my plaza.. i re-paved the parking lot - 1st thing i did..


Send a few more shots, Meaning road side and each end, fence that got damage and the AC unit. Looks like a good place to learn. Maybe we can give you some info. Like where to and not to push snow. Is there any behind your building that has to be plowed?

Whats your plan on insurance for this plowing? You want to insure that new plow at least one season. Did you ever have to have the lot stacked with loader or removal in the past. Are you committed to a 40hr job?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't let too many people get you down. there are others on here that started the same way as you, maintaining their own investment and have expanded into lucrative snow contractors. Good luck, looks like an easy enough lot.


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

*Guys here it is*


__
https://flic.kr/p/23564263606

im pretty sure its public view.. if not let me know.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you afraid it'll scratch the pavement...?lol


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

Mr.Markus;2070137 said:


> Are you afraid it'll scratch the pavement...?lol


See how anal i am? lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's not a MVP3


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

*one*

of the 2 i recalled looking at... guess we came up with this one... thoughts?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's a good plow. How does the truck look when it's lifted


It also appears to be a 8 foot 6 plow


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Not an MVP3, but is a nice plow. Those plow lights are super high up there. Is that a 7'6" or an 8'6"? If that's an 8 kiss your front suspension goodbye the way it is set up. 
Put a different set of rims and tires on for winter. Those wide tires will not help you plow and those chrome wheels won't thank you for the salt either. 

Put the plow in scoop and put it on the ground and take a picture of the plow pushing frame from the side.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, got good look at it. It appears they built you a custom push beam to account for height of truck, I'm I right?

Also, if that's down all the way, you have problems still. The plow is sitting to low of all things. It needs to be tipped forward/raised in back.


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

ok that is the 8'6 along with modified H - Frame whatever the hell that is.. lol.. assuming to condensate the truck size ect... those pics i posted plow was not fully loward, good buddy of mine who has many yrs exp (complex super) runs a due-lie with V-Plow and loved my setup.. he stated things many of you here suggested.. methods, diff - tires ect... i do have a question though.. should i get shoes on this thing? just don't want to dig into new pavement - plaza lot & my new driveway which has..


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

PremierSnowPlow;2069859 said:


> I know right where that is, I live on maiden lane by Dewey.


My man your a rock throw from me... you might be my lord & savior at some point as to i might bow down in-ask for your forgiveth help if need be..


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

That's not a Western MVP3, and if you check the site, you can put a 7.6 MVP 3 poly on that truck with no problems.

Once you get the hang of the V plow your going to love it. 
I will never go back to a straight blade again.

Your going to need to put down product either pure salt, sand/salt mix, or magic salt.
If you don't then be prepared if you have a slip and fall to explain why the property was not treated.
So think about getting a tail bed sander.

On the insurance end, check with your agent and see if your current insurance would cover you with a rider -(less expensive) otherwise get at least a 2 million gl policy to cover your assets.

One last thing, just take your time and plan ahead where you are going to put the snow.

Watch out when backing up, people for some reason like to pull in behind trucks backing up.

I started out just like you, plowing my own properties and turned it into a business.

Merry Christmas


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

what salt hopper do you guys recommend for my settup?? or should i just throw in a 5 and do myself after plow? also, whats the best product salt / or / sand mix thats best non-harm to my pavement ? thanks again all for your opinions & suggestions.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

PlowWowD;2070694 said:


> what salt hopper do you guys recommend for my settup?? or should i just throw in a 5 and do myself after plow? also, whats the best product salt / or / sand mix thats best non-harm to my pavement ? thanks again all for your opinions & suggestions.


I would just fling rock salt by hand from a 5 gallon bucket. Much less hassle. Keep the back of your truck from getting all rusty too.


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

*Well Fellas*

As far as my lot i'll grade myself a B+... i obviously need to work on my cutting in (range awareness) a bit tighter..

it was my driveway i had issues with (D+) MY Back blading needs major work and when doing the end (apron) i couldn't do anything right. gotta work on those during the day... think i want to record cam so i can grab as fast as much exp as possible soon as poss.


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

LOL


----------



## PlowWowD (Dec 6, 2015)

*Hey All*

we been finally getting hammered with some inches of upstate ny snow...getting more & more comfortable as i go along here.. i put smaller tires on my rocky but am still having major uncomfortable results (concerns) with the driveway aprons.. especially the few concrete driveways i got.. open areas & plazas no issues at all.. but very concerned concrete surfaces scratches ect.. have any of you got some tips or ideas on what i can do to get this down better?. other then that, im progressing with a smile.

have any of you had experience with this product? --> https://drivewaysaver.wordpress.com/

im thinking just throwing it on in those areas of need.. hopefully easy on & off.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

PlowWowD;2084160 said:


> LOL


thats one of my favorite videos


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Can probably get a rubber or poly cutting edge for your plow to help with scratching.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

Use that scoop to its full advantage at the ends of your apron!


----------

